# Feeling sick after every protein shake



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Anyone else feel sick after drinking a shake. Using cnp pro mass and everytime i have 1 i'm gagging and nearly being sick.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I have this as well. I dont know what it is though Im looking at it being lactose.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I get that with every protein shake except Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard - but ecen that can make me feel slightly nauseas sometimes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

never had this with a shake ( or anything else for that matter before you all fu**ing jump in )

I did when l tried to add oats to it !!


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

lol your a funny guy gemilky. Nearly sick in the car this morning on the way 2 work. Always nice cleaning up sick off ya windows. May try a different protein shake me thinks


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

leedog19 said:


> lol your a funny guy gemilky. Nearly sick in the car this morning on the way 2 work. Always nice cleaning up sick off ya windows. May try a different protein shake me thinks


Having it early in the morning may be your problem.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

leedog19 said:


> lol your a funny guy gemilky. Nearly sick in the car this morning on the way 2 work. Always nice cleaning up sick off ya windows. May try a different protein shake me thinks


I have just bought some USN strawberry IGF protein mate and its the bollox IMO


----------



## vidapreta (Jun 26, 2011)

If you feel really bloated in the stomach and full to the point that it's painful it's lactose intolerance. Some people get the runs as well.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Will have a nose, cheers pal


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

I do get very bloated but it's not painful, do get the runs alot as well when using it. Doesn't matter what time of day it is still makes me feel like crap for a good 30 mins


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

leedog19 said:


> lol your a funny guy gemilky. Nearly sick in the car this morning on the way 2 work. Always nice cleaning up sick off ya windows. May try a different protein shake me thinks


Or open your window! 

Sometimes for me, at current I'm using the Nutrisport 90+ whey isolate, it's the first time I've used an isolate and I find it to be much thicker than plain whey. It's strawberry flavour too so yes, sometimes I do feel like I'm gona hurl.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

change your brand, there is no reason for it to screw you up this much.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Are you taking it with milk or water?

Is it instant (maybe taste related0 or does it take a while to make you feel ropey (maybe a lactose problem)?

Do you get the same problems after consuming dairy products?

Have you tried any other protein brand (if so what were the results)?

I've had problems with my stomach in the past i.e. within 2hr of a shake I'd have a mild stomach ache and then a massive loose sh1te!

Currently on Reflex Deluxe and never had a problem.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Having it early in the morning may be your problem.


Can only see that being a problem if drinking on an empty stomach perhaps?


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Mix it with 300ml of milk and 200ml of water. It starts about 5mins after i finish, stomach feels massive have to take deep breaths to stop the gagging relex.lol. Never had any problem with dairy products. Only thing i can do is change brand and see how i go i suppose.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

leedog19 said:


> *Mix it with 300ml of milk and 200ml of water*. It starts about 5mins after i finish, stomach feels massive have to take deep breaths to stop the gagging relex.lol. Never had any problem with dairy products. Only thing i can do is change brand and see how i go i suppose.


You're mixing it with milk AND water in each shake? Bah! Does milk even mix well in water? If yes then try either/or.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

try some whey isolate in water there will be no lactose in it. if you don't get any bloating then at least you know it will be the lactose.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I avoid milk in the morning for the exact reason of OP. I have a whey isolate shake made with water and have no issues with bloating, sick or cramps. Try making your shake with water and see how it goes...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I use reflex instant whey and deluxe whey which I believe to be good with regards to digestion. Other powders with tonnes of sweetners and lactose make me very poorly.


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

maybe try isolate or hemp protein could be the lactose or a filler your body doesnt like


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, I must see this posted nearly every day on here so a few pointers on nausea from protein shakes:

1. It's NOT necessarily lactose. Many individuals often do have a low-grade lactose insufficiency as the enzyme 'lactase' is created on demand in the gut. A sharp increase in dairy intake from a gainer will cause symptoms such as nausea, reflux, diahorrea, wind and bloating. All this means is the individual should scale back the amount of milk consumed, perhaps make the rest of the gainer up with low fat probiotic-based yoghurt, which has much less lactose.

2. Nausea-induced by food intake can be caused by a variety of issues, this a common clause of 'not seeing the wood for the trees'.

Even a poor night's sleep can reduce one's ability to tolerate food as an example. I would want to diagnose all the other aspects of the individual's lifestyle before jumping to the conclusion of a lactose issue.

For more information on gut issues, how it affects your training and some advice on mitigating them, have a browse of my short article:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/glorious_guts.cfm


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i think it might be the milk and water together tbh. get a glass of water n put some milk in it. your see whats happening in your belly. but if im wrong someone please tell me


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> never had this with a shake ( or anything else for that matter before you all fu**ing jump in )
> 
> I did when l tried to add oats to it !!


I'm the opposite.

If I add oats I get no stomach issues but if I just have whey and milk I get lethargic and stomach starts playing up.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shane22 said:


> i think it might be the milk and water together tbh. get a glass of water n put some milk in it. your see whats happening in your belly. but if im wrong someone please tell me


The stomach is acidic unlike water - so I don't think that's a very good example., sorry.Besdies, even if you put milk with an acidic solution it woldn't demonstrate what's happening on a molecular and biological level.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope, try a different brand/flavor.

My first 5 shakes made me gag because I was making it out to be disgusting in my head, then realised they don't actualy taste too bad mixed with milk. Water isn't particularly nice but I only have a water shake if it's PWO.


----------

